# Bittorrent how to

## BWoso

Hello everyone, I emreged bittorrent but how do I download stuff using it?

----------

## flavio

The easy way using mozilla, just right click on the *.torrent file and select "use program" -> "browse" and select /usr/bin/btdownloadguy.py. The slightly more difficult way is setting a link in mozilla to always open .torrent files with /usr/bin/btdownloadguy.py so that you can just left click on those files and download them right away.

----------

## Phreakazoid_

I've always found that after I install bittorrent, mozilla automatically knows about it, and just downloads using bittorrent when you left click on a .torrent...

----------

## BWoso

When I click on a file it saves it and then I have to right click on that and open with /usr/bin/btd*

----------

## flavio

You can do that as well. Or just right click on the file and select open with from Mozilla.

----------

## BWoso

is supernova the only place to get the bittorent files from?

I'm looking for some movies that I can't find in english there.  One movie I want is 2 fast 2 furious

----------

## z33k

try

www.torrentreactor.net

www.torrentz.com

Suprnova is the biggest that i know of though.

There are others, find them using google.

Also, i strongly suggest emerging Azureus-bin.  It is a java/SWT based bittorrent client.  It will group all your downloads into one window, and it allows you to throttle the upload bandwidth so that it doesnt suck up your whole connection.

----------

## Lance

Do any of you guys use bittorrent in KDE?

Neither bittorrent nor bittorrent-theshadow works in my box(I use KDE). I get segmentation fault when I run btdownloadgui.py.

----------

## BWoso

I use it in KDE and xfce4 and it works fine in both for me  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

hello,

I use it tooo

there are commands:

type "btdownload" (tab) -> I use curses (is a curses - gui in the console)....

this means: btdownloadcurses.py file <ENTER>

hope to have helped you.

ciao

----------

## sobers_2002

u ppl say mozilla uses it........if i have a bittorent file and if i click on it....will it go through proxy i have configured in mozilla??? i am behind  a proxy

----------

## Lance

Thanks, BWoso and hephaistos6.

I have no problem with btdownloadcurses.py, only it's not as friendly as a GUI one.

----------

## ewan.paton

 *BWoso wrote:*   

> is supernova the only place to get the bittorent files from?
> 
> I'm looking for some movies that I can't find in english there.  One movie I want is 2 fast 2 furious

 

although torrents have plenty of legitimate uses pirate videos arent one of them and if im not mistaken its against forum rules to discuss ilegal activites

----------

## BWoso

sorry    :Embarassed: 

----------

## beandog

 *Lance wrote:*   

> Do any of you guys use bittorrent in KDE?
> 
> Neither bittorrent nor bittorrent-theshadow works in my box(I use KDE). I get segmentation fault when I run btdownloadgui.py.

 

Have you tried qtorrent?  Its in portage.

----------

## hrafn

Anyone know if there's a config file for btdownloadcurses.py ?

It would save me the trouble of having to fix ports to use, and other settings I use alot everytime I download through bt.

And no, I don't want to use the gui versions that can be configured so much easier  :Razz: 

Thanks

   Hrafn

----------

## waterprofen

My shadow-experimental client shows a yellow light and i have opened the ports in the router (green light in windows xp). Is there any software firewall in gentoo ?

I have not installed iptables.

----------

## Boris27

 *waterprofen wrote:*   

> My shadow-experimental client shows a yellow light and i have opened the ports in the router (green light in windows xp). Is there any software firewall in gentoo ?
> 
> I have not installed iptables.

 

there isn't, unless you installed it.

----------

## Roptaty

 *waterprofen wrote:*   

> My shadow-experimental client shows a yellow light and i have opened the ports in the router (green light in windows xp). Is there any software firewall in gentoo ?
> 
> I have not installed iptables.

 

Which ports have you opened? 6969 and 6881-6999?

----------

## Lance

I have tried qtorrent, but it's too simple.

azureus is a good GUI client that I can emerge and run on my Gentoo box. And it's worth trying.

----------

## HydroSan

Azureus and BitTornado are improved clients of the original. I use Azureus

----------

## msimplay

 *HydroSan wrote:*   

> Azureus and BitTornado are improved clients of the original. I use Azureus

 

can you post screenshots please because i've always using bittorrent the normal one

----------

## dj_goku

 *Quote:*   

> Which ports have you opened? 6969 and 6881-6999?

 

Why do you need 6969 open and if your not downloading more the 8 torrents you only need to open 6881:6889 iirc each torrent uses one port for connections to that torrent.

thanks,

dj_goku

----------

## Lance

One nice thing with Azureus is that it only listens on a single port no matter how many downloading tasks you start.

----------

## softchill

 *flavio wrote:*   

> The easy way using mozilla, just right click on the *.torrent file and select "use program" -> "browse" and select /usr/bin/btdownloadguy.py. The slightly more difficult way is setting a link in mozilla to always open .torrent files with /usr/bin/btdownloadguy.py so that you can just left click on those files and download them right away.

 

But still, I do not know how to associate the left click with bittorrent. Plus, I use firefox and there is no right/use program and the option to use open it from the open box is disabled (it say's it's a binary file).

----------

## Zepp

 *sobers_2002 wrote:*   

> u ppl say mozilla uses it........if i have a bittorent file and if i click on it....will it go through proxy i have configured in mozilla??? i am behind  a proxy

 

Don't know if http proxy work with bit torrent i think only socks ones? Anyway  no. They mean mozilla sees the bittorrent client installed and associates it with .torrent files so you can just select the client right in the "open with" menu in dialog box and it will download and open the torrent with said program automatically. Any proxy configuring will have to setup with the actual bittorrent client you using.

----------

## sog

any advice for a firefox user who can't download a torrent?

i've emerged bittornado, but firefox doesn't - as a previous poster has mentioned - let me right click and select "Open With" or some such. 

i've also rebooted, and firefox still didn't pick up the MIME type.

i can't use base mozilla either, as the version of the mozilla-launcher i'm using will only launch firefox, either through the GNOME menu or by shell command. Epiphany doesn't let me select "Open With" either.

thoughts or advice appreciated.

TIA.

----------

## BWoso

can you just download the torrent?

----------

## sog

i actually already downloaded the torrent on a 2K box i have here, which is obviously less than ideal. 

just tried pulling down that torrent and the link's actually dead, but will give your strategy a shot when i get time to find another one. 

would love it if someone knows a way to simply correct the MIME type handling within the browser though.

----------

## fxlamare

Hi !

  I wanted to install azureus-bin on my box. Here are the dependencies :

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-1.2.10   15 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2_rc1-r1  -doc -mozilla  66,231 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-1.6.2-r2  -doc  6,134 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xerces-2.6.2-r1  -doc  5,200 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.1   61,708 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/bsh-2.0_beta1  -gnome +kde  274 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/log4j-1.2.8  -doc  2,454 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/avalon-logkit-bin-1.2.2  -doc  409 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-logging-1.0.4  -doc -jikes -junit  98 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jdepend-2.7  -doc -jikes  371 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jython-bin-2.1-r3   2,715 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/oro-2.0.8  -doc -jikes  337 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-net-1.2.2  -doc -jikes  174 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xalan-2.6.0  -doc  5,737 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/rhino-1.5_rc5  -doc -jikes  1,505 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/regexp-bin-1.3  -doc  124 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/bcel-5.1  -doc -jikes  12,338 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/antlr-2.7.4   1,319 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jzlib-1.0.5  -doc -jikes  48 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jsch-0.1.16  -doc -jikes  184 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-collections-3.1  -doc -jikes  1,110 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-beanutils-1.7.0  -doc -jikes -junit  252 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/junit-3.8.1   435 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-optional-1.6.2-r2  -javamail  6,134 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-lang-2.0-r1  -doc -jikes -junit  430 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-cli-1.0-r4  -doc -jikes -junit  36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/linc-1.0.3  -debug -debug -doc +ssl  238 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/systray4j-2.4  +arts -debug -jikes  85 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.1.0.4  -gtk +kde  10,332 kB]
```

Can someone tell me why both jdk and jre are required ? And how to avoid it if possible.

I'm using qtorrent in the mean time, with rather poor results (download stops stating it can't connect).

Thanks !

----------

## frameRATE

and does anyone know what it's masked by?

----------

## thunderlove

 *sog wrote:*   

> i've emerged bittornado, but firefox doesn't - as a previous poster has mentioned - let me right click and select "Open With" or some such. 

 

I think what you are looking for is found in /etc/mailcap.   (at least this was part of my 'etc-update' and it works for me.)

Add the following to the end of that file:

```
application/x-bittorrent; /usr/bin/btdownloadgui.py '%s'; test=test -n "$DISPLAY"
```

You should be able to just click on a link, and get the standard 'Open With/Save To' box.

----------

## G.N.A.

 *Lance wrote:*   

> Do any of you guys use bittorrent in KDE?
> 
> Neither bittorrent nor bittorrent-theshadow works in my box(I use KDE). I get segmentation fault when I run btdownloadgui.py.

 

I use KDE and it works fine for me. Make sure you are running the newest versions of each!

GNA

----------

## Naffer

Do you guys know of a bittorrent client that will run at a command line without a GUI?  I've been trying to keep my box as slim as possible (plus, forcing myself to use the command line prevents me from avoiding learning linux) and would like to offload my bittorrent downloading from my main windows box to my gentoo box.

----------

## Twist

 *Quote:*   

> Do you guys know of a bittorrent client that will run at a command line without a GUI? 

 

Just emerge bittorrent. The command you are looking for is btdownloadcurses.py (runs in an xterm).

-Twist

----------

## chunderbunny

I wrote a guide on how to do exactly that, you can find it here

----------

## xlyz

 *softchill wrote:*   

> But still, I do not know how to associate the left click with bittorrent. Plus, I use firefox and there is no right/use program and the option to use open it from the open box is disabled (it say's it's a binary file).

 

left click

open with ... /usr/bin/btdownload*

flag do this automatically for file like it

press ok

done   :Cool: 

----------

## c0balt

*bump*

I just wanted to ask if "emerge bittorrent" only provides a CLI which has to be running all the time when downloading, or does a daemon come with it?

Ive been using mldonkey until now, but it wont download torrents anymore, no idea why (spiralvoice neither as it [url="http://mldonkey.berlios.de/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=1174"]seems[/url])

and would like to have something similiar, but bittorrent only, so i can run both of them at the time. (A html gui would be awesome, becaus it runs on another box)

----------

## z3ro

Use screen via ssh. That is what I will be doing as soon as the parts for my server arrive.

----------

## c0balt

 *Z3RO 0 wrote:*   

> Use screen via ssh. That is what I will be doing as soon as the parts for my server arrive.

 

My desktop pc isnt running all the time, so every time I shut it down, all torrent downloads will be interrupted, I guess?!

----------

## dilandau

the only thing i need for bittorent is a download manager that pops up from mozilla and is capable of continuing files later or after a crash. can i safely unmerge all that additional stuff incl wx and such? whats that required for? is there a ligthweight bittorrent solution? what are all the scripts and wx stuff for?

----------

## BigBaaadBob

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> left click
> 
> open with ... /usr/bin/btdownload*
> ...

 

No joy  :Sad: 

Left click on FF 1.0 offers a dialog with the "open with" dialog greyed out and inactive.  /etc/mailcap has the x-bittorrent line...

----------

## tigrezno

the best way i've found is btlaunchmanycurses.py

It's really nice, it searches current dir for new .torrent files to add, so you only download the .torrent and copy it to the dir where you launched btlaunchmanycurses.py.

When a file is downloaded, remove the .torrent and that's al, no need to stop the program, you can move the file to another dir if you want.

I use it on my server, attached to a "screen", and move files with scp.

You can set total upload rate easily from command line, and curses interface is prety nice.

----------

## BigBaaadBob

 *tigrezno wrote:*   

> the best way i've found is btlaunchmanycurses.py

 

Yest, but us Firefox users want the stinking left-click to work with BT like it should!!!  :Mad:   Consider it a matter of principle!  :Wink: 

----------

## InfinityX

 *BigBadBob wrote:*   

>  *tigrezno wrote:*   the best way i've found is btlaunchmanycurses.py 
> 
> Yest, but us Firefox users want the stinking left-click to work with BT like it should!!!   Consider it a matter of principle! 

 

I wrote a quick script to help you out, works great, I'd use it if I didn't run p2p applications as a different user:

```
#!/bin/bash

mv "$@" ~/torrents/

pgrep btlaunchmany

stat=$?

if [ "$stat" != "0" ]

then    

        screen -d -m -S bittorent btlaunchmanycurses.py ~/torrents/

fi
```

Make sure that the ~/torrents/directory exists or else the script will just exit.

----------

## BigBaaadBob

 *InfinityX wrote:*   

> I wrote a quick script to help you out

 

 :Cool:  Thanks!

Any idea why the FF "open with" dialog is greyed out?  Or why the mailcap stuff doesn't work?

----------

## InfinityX

I haven't the slightest idea what you're talking about  :Shocked: 

----------

## tigrezno

nice script, simple and powerfull.

----------

## BigBaaadBob

 *InfinityX wrote:*   

> I haven't the slightest idea what you're talking about 

 

Uh.  The left click on a .torrent link in Firefox...  :Confused:  The "open with" part is greyed out.  If it weren't greyed out there wouldn't be any need for a script.

----------

## InfinityX

I can't replicate that behaviour here, I left click on a .torrent link  and the dialog appears, I then the application I want it to open with and it works  :Confused: 

----------

## BigBaaadBob

 *InfinityX wrote:*   

> I can't replicate that behaviour here

 

 :Shocked:   Yow!  

Using Firefox 1.0 and looking at the torrents on the Gentoo site here, this behavior occurs only for the .iso torrents.  If I click on, say, a .tar.bz2 torrent Firefox gives me a live "open with" option with the "archive manager" defaulted (which is wrong).

I think Firefox is sadly confused...  :Sad: 

----------

## InfinityX

Happens for me too, but works correctly on other sites (all links no matter what the filetype are read as application/x-bittorrent). Is it just the Gentoo page or does it happen for you on others?

----------

## BigBaaadBob

 *InfinityX wrote:*   

> Is it just the Gentoo page or does it happen for you on others?

 

Other places too.  For example, http://www.netbsd.org/mirrors/torrents/info.html#2.0-essentials and click on the first like entitled "NetBSD-2.0/i386".

----------

## xbmodder

btdownloaderheadless.py [torrent]

my cousin is an idiot

----------

## BigBaaadBob

 *xbmodder wrote:*   

> btdownloaderheadless.py [torrent]

 

Thanks, but that's not what we are talking about.  You suggestion has been made about six times before on this thread.  What's being discussed here is the weird Firefox behavior.

----------

## Schizoid

3.9.0 beta is out of the standard client. Has anyone had any success making an ebuild for it? I tried to rework the 3.4 ebuild but of course I failed. There doesn't seem to be one in bugs.gentoo.org either.

----------

## DaveAnderson

So, when you are finished getting the torrent files, what is the next step?  Should the file just be there?  Say it's an MPG file.  Should I have an MPG sitting in the folder I specified?  Because I downloaded something, it went to 100%, and now I'm just stuck with a folder full of larger files - none are ones I recognize, either.

Does one have to merge the files or something?

----------

